# Imprimante WiFi et internet: problème !



## mouwaie (9 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous, je suis nouveau sur ce forum et après avoir fait un rapide tour d'horizon, j'ai pu remarquer que pas mal de personnes avaient des problèmes avec leurs imprimantes WiFi mais aucuns comme le mien.

Je m'explique, j'ai donc acheter l'imprimante _HP F4580_, qui fonctionne très bien en réseau, aucuns soucis de ce côté là. 
Par contre, j'ai l'impression que je dois choisir soit internet, soit l'imprimante. L'imprimante apparait dans la section "appareils" d'air port et quand je la sélectionne, je suis déconnecté d'internet et je n'ai accès qu'à l'imprimante. 
Si quelqu'un savait comment régler ce problème, il est le bienvenue ! 

NB: il m'est impossible de brancher l'imprimante au routeur, je suis étudiant et nous partageons tous l'internet, l'imprimante n'est pas situé près du routeur et n'y sera jamais .

Merci d'avance


----------



## mouwaie (10 Novembre 2009)

no idea ?


----------



## mouwaie (12 Novembre 2009)

Personne n'aurait une idée de comment résoudre mon problème ?


----------



## antmuc (13 Novembre 2009)

Salut,

Soit l'imprimante est connecté à ton réseau (donc au routeur) et ton mac l'utilise donc via le réseau. 
Soit l'imprimante ne l'est pas et du coup ton ordi doit ouvrir une connexion ad-hoc directement ordi-imprimante. 

Sauf erreur de ma part, aucun ordinateur ne peut ouvrir 2 connexions wi-fi simultanées (sauf à avoir 2 cartes réseaux) donc c'est soit l'imprimante, soit le routeur (et donc internet).

Si l'imprimante est wifi, pourquoi est-il impossible de connecter l'imprimante au routeur via wi-fi?!?


----------



## mouwaie (22 Novembre 2009)

parce que c'est pas dans la même pièce.
Je suis dans un logement étudiant et le routeur se trouve dans le communautaire. L'imprimante dans ma chambre, je me vois mal aller installer mon imprimante dans la cuisine


----------



## antmuc (23 Novembre 2009)

mouwaie a dit:


> parce que c'est pas dans la même pièce.
> Je suis dans un logement étudiant et le routeur se trouve dans le communautaire. L'imprimante dans ma chambre, je me vois mal aller installer mon imprimante dans la cuisine



Je repose donc ma question:

pourquoi n'est-il pas possible de connecter ton imprimante *en wi-fi *au routeur!! 

L'imprimante rest donc dans ta chambre et se connecte au routeur par wifi (donc sans fil, pas besoin d'aller l'installer dans la cuisine). Ton portable et l'imprimante sont sur le même réseau, tu peux imprimer et surfer... Seul inconvénient, les autres personnes du logement voient ton imprimante sur le réseau


----------



## mouwaie (26 Novembre 2009)

antmuc a dit:


> Je repose donc ma question:
> 
> pourquoi n'est-il pas possible de connecter ton imprimante *en wi-fi *au routeur!!
> 
> L'imprimante rest donc dans ta chambre et se connecte au routeur par wifi (donc sans fil, pas besoin d'aller l'installer dans la cuisine). Ton portable et l'imprimante sont sur le même réseau, tu peux imprimer et surfer... Seul inconvénient, les autres personnes du logement voient ton imprimante sur le réseau



Aaaaaah ok...  
Ca me semble assez compliqué. Comment faire pour connecter mon imprimante au wi-fi au routeur ? Quand j'enclenche le wifi de l'imprimante je la vois dans les "réseaux" disponibles sans fils mais je sais pas comment relier le routeur et l'imprimante sans fils...


----------



## antmuc (27 Novembre 2009)

mouwaie a dit:


> Aaaaaah ok...
> Ca me semble assez compliqué. Comment faire pour connecter mon imprimante au wi-fi au routeur ? Quand j'enclenche le wifi de l'imprimante je la vois dans les "réseaux" disponibles sans fils mais je sais pas comment relier le routeur et l'imprimante sans fils...



Je connais pas ton imprimante mais je pense pas que ce soit très compliqué (mon expérience avec une brother, tout est très simple). Tu dois avoir une fonction "recherche réseau" sur ton imprimante (voir mode d'emploi). Tu trouves ton routeur, tu entres la clé WEP, WPA selon la config de ton routeur et le tour est joué...

Ensuite si ton imprimante est bien supporté, ton mac devrait trouver l'imprimante tout seul (configuration imprimante / ajouter) et le tour est joué


----------



## mouwaie (28 Novembre 2009)

Ok
Un grand merci déjà, je sais pas dire si ça fonctionne mais je teste lundi et je vous dis quoi.


----------



## perfococa (5 Février 2010)

Salut!
Un peu plus tard, je rencontre exactement le même problème, avec la même imprimante d'ailleurs. 
Alors, Mouwaie, ça a donné quoi? Tu t'en es sorti finalement? Comment ça?


----------



## perfococa (7 Février 2010)

J'ai reçu cette réponse de Mouwaie par mail: 

En fait c'est tout bête...
Une fois que tu as installé les programmes HP avec le logiciel, tu vas dans "Applications" -> "Hewlett Packard" -> "devices utilities" -> "Assistant de configuration"
Et une fois ce programme lancé (Assisstant de configuration) tu suis les indications et normalement tout ira comme sur des roulettes. Je n'ai eu aucun problème lors de cette configuration. Par contre le temps de chargement des pages est assez lent (parfois il faut attendre longtemps...), en tout cas chez moi, mais je suis loin du routeur et on est à 9 dessus, c'est peut être pour ça. 
J'espère que ta configuration se passera bien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h42 ----------

Mais j'ai du répondre ça: 

Bonjour!
Merci d'abord d'avoir pris la peine de me répondre! 
Malheureusement, la solution que tu proposes ne fonctionne pas dans mon cas. 
Lorsque je suis l'assistant de configuration, à une étape, on me demande de "sélectionner un périphérique". 
A ce moment-là, si je suis connecté à mon modem, le périphérique n'apparait pas. Il faut que je me connecte à "appareils-hpsetup" pour que l'imprimante apparaisse. 
Et donc, voilà, au bout de la procédure j'en suis au même point. 
Si je veux imprimer, je dois me déconnecter d'internet et me connecter à l'imprimante. 
Je crois que le problème à la base, c'est que je comprends rien à ça. 
T'as une petite idée? 

Et sur les forums, je ne trouve pas...quelqu'un peut m'aider?
Peut être une info, j'ai un modem "Thomson Speed Touch  ST706WL"


----------



## perfococa (7 Février 2010)

Un problème s'ajoute à celui-ci, le programme "hp scan" ne détecte pas le périphérique, l'imprimante/scanner. Il ne détecte rien. ...mmrgh...
Personne n'a une idée pour m'aider?


----------



## vinzvega (8 Février 2010)

perfococa a dit:


> J'ai reçu cette réponse de Mouwaie par mail:
> 
> En fait c'est tout bête...
> Une fois que tu as installé les programmes HP avec le logiciel, tu vas dans "Applications" -> "Hewlett Packard" -> "devices utilities" -> "Assistant de configuration"
> ...



Bonjour,
as tu trouvé une solution ? je te demande ca car j'ai exactement le meme probleme que toi ?
Autre question: On m'a dit que avec Snow Leopard ca n'est pas la peine d'installer le CD HP ? c'est vrai ?
Merciiii


----------



## perfococa (10 Février 2010)

Finalement j'ai appelé le centre d'assistance hp. 
Ils m'ont aidé, voici la solution:

- Télécharger sur leur site le programme d'installation complète

LIEN: 
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...r&dlc=fr&cc=fr&lang=fr&os=219&product=3944758

- Virer tout ce qui a été installé via le cd. (En effet, on dirait que ça sert à rien)
- Redémarrer
- Installer ce que tu as téléchargé. 

Pour moi ça a très bien marché, plus de problèmes! Tiens nous au courant si ça fonctionne aussi pour toi


----------

